# Cooking with cure 2?



## JohnsMyName (Mar 3, 2018)

I am wondering what the conclusion is about cooking meat after using cure #2? I know that cooking nitrates creates nitrosamines, a known carcinogen, and is a widely accepted no-no. That said, if left long enough, nitrates break down to nitrites through the enzyme nitrate reductase. So if the nitrates eventually become nitrites, is it then safe to cook them?

Case in point, I have a pork belly I’m doing pancetta style. It weighs 830 grams and has 2.07 grams of cure #2. I plan to leave this one for awhile since it is rolled into a thick log and I want to see what the flavors do as it ages. I’m fine with eating raw dry cured “bacon”, but may want to make some lardons as well. Any advice on the above thoughts about conversion of nitrate to nitrite and then cooking?


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 3, 2018)

I have cooked meats with #2 in them after the 30% weight loss in the chamber.   I see no issue.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 3, 2018)

When you go to all the trouble and time to make a glorious pancetta, cooking it seems like a sin...   BUT it's worth a try...  Maybe a gentle heat...   After 3-4 months of aging, the nitrates should be low enough that it's not a problem...  
I would save the pancetta and make bacon from a dry rub using cure#1..  my bacon is cured for about a month..  no covering, no plastic bag, and it loses weight and the flavor gets really concentrated...  I cold smoke it below 70 for about 6-12 hours....  then it sits again in the refer for 1 week to "bloom" uncovered...   I have to bake it in the oven, when sliced, because it won't fry without using oil in the pan...  It is a deep rich bacon flavor that is addicting...
It's "almost" pancetta...  I've never weighed it to determine the moisture loss but it's close...  Here is a slab that I covered in lard to slow down the drying process...  That slab is almost hard as a rock...  Hard to slice and it won't bend...   I've been deep frying cubes for snacks...  Darn good bacon flavor... 








Here is the bacon "frying" on a wire rack in the oven...  It's soooo good....


----------



## JohnsMyName (Mar 3, 2018)

Thanks for the responses guys!

Dave, that looks amazing, my mouth is watering sitting on my couch reading this. When you say bloom, does it get mold or just develope flavor? Would love to hear your rub recipe if you’ll share, PM is fine if you don’t want to post.

Cheers,

John


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 3, 2018)

I have used the umai bags for salami to a 30% loss , then smoked at 225 to reach and IT of 152 . I like it that way . 
Is it bad for me ? I don't know .


----------



## JohnsMyName (Mar 3, 2018)

Chop, did you use #2 in the umai bags? Umai bags are meant for refrigerator use right? Cure #2 doesn’t activate until 50F or so as I understand. Just trying to figure out your method, I’m new at all this all this curing stuff!


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 3, 2018)

Yes umai uses cure 2 .


----------



## wellerjohn (Apr 16, 2018)

daveomak said:


> When you go to all the trouble and time to make a glorious pancetta, cooking it seems like a sin...   BUT it's worth a try...  Maybe a gentle heat...   After 3-4 months of aging, the nitrates should be low enough that it's not a problem...
> I would save the pancetta and make bacon from a dry rub using cure#1..  my bacon is cured for about a month..  no covering, no plastic bag, and it loses weight and the flavor gets really concentrated...  I cold smoke it below 70 for about 6-12 hours....  then it sits again in the refer for 1 week to "bloom" uncovered...   I have to bake it in the oven, when sliced, because it won't fry without using oil in the pan...  It is a deep rich bacon flavor that is addicting...
> It's "almost" pancetta...  I've never weighed it to determine the moisture loss but it's close...  Here is a slab that I covered in lard to slow down the drying process...  That slab is almost hard as a rock...  Hard to slice and it won't bend...   I've been deep frying cubes for snacks...  Darn good bacon flavor...
> View attachment 356063
> ...


That bacon looks outstanding!


----------

